# Expedition/whitewater paddles



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good paddle for wilderness travel? An all around paddle for wilderness tripping, flat water, and whitewater,?bent n shaft or straight? I've been looking at a few bending branches.


----------

